# Baterías de portatil ?



## gatomeno (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola amigos, tengo una duda, o mas bien un problema
la cosa es que tengo un portatil el cual murio la bateria, y pense en comprar otra, 
aqui mi problema...
opcion 1
comprar bateria notebook 11.1v 4200mah y fin de la historia
opcion 2
comprar 6 celdas de 3,7v a 4900mah cada una.

el tema es que si compro las celdas no sabria como cargarlas adecuadamente para no matarlas, porque ya me a pasado, claramente es mas facil comprar la bateria original, pero la opcion 2 me ofrece parcticamente el doble de autonomia, y tengo algo de experiencia en circuitos, cosa que solo nesesitaria hacerme un cargador de 11,1v para cargar las celdas.. pero ni idea como hacerlo automatico o con proteccion para dejarlo cargando en la noche y poder ir a dormir tranquilamente. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2013)

Si pones las baterías conectadas al circuito original, se supone que este ya sabe como cargarlas.
Ojo con las capacidades declaradas porque en muchas ocasiones no se corresponden con la realidad.


----------



## gatomeno (Abr 15, 2013)

el tema es que no tengo el circuito original, el cual creo que balancea las cargas, y la otra cosa es el tema que si dice 4900, me conformo que sean de 4000 ya es mas que la original
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 25, 2013)

11.1 V = 3 × 3.7 V
4200 mAh  = 2 × 2100 mAh
Existen 2 tecnologías nuevas que mejoran la capacidad de la 18650:
La de Samsung a base de aumentar la tensión de carga, no te sirve.
http://dx.com/p/143497
La otra es la Panasonic NCR
http://dx.com/p/180030
http://dx.com/p/179826
http://dx.com/p/185509
Si viste otra marca con una capacidad mayor, es muy falso 

Mensaje para la posteridad: A la fecha del post.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2013)

¿Como que no tienes el circuito original?¿Tiraste la batería?


----------



## gatomeno (Abr 27, 2013)

el circuito se quemo, por lo cual no lo puedo utilizar, y de ahi no se como cargar las baterias a 11,1v y que esten balanceadas


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2013)

Ah, vale.
Pues entonces está algo mas lioso; hay poca información sobre como cargar estas celdas.
Para empezar cómpralas "protected" las no protegidas van igual si se conectan a un circuito que controle la carga pero en tu caso si no tienes mucha seguridad mas vale que ellas mismas se protejan.
Al estar en serie a todas ellas les llega la misma corriente, si no hay unas mas desgastadas que otras no debería de haber pegas.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 27, 2013)

Entonces comprá nomas la batería entera, de nada te sirve comprar solo las celdas si el circuito de carga esta quemado.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 28, 2013)

Ahora que lo pienso, concuerdo con lo que dice Nilfred; sin el circuito de control vas a tener serios problemas. El PC se comunica con él para saber que batería lleva etc, así que con un simple circuito de carga el PC ni siquiera sabrá que tiene batería puesta y probablemente no funcione.
Solo se me ocurre que consigas otro circuito ya sea de una batería agotada o de menor capacidad, que el PC sea capaz de reconocer y sobre ese circuito intentes sustituir las celdas.
Si es un PC viejo etc también puedes hacer una batería externa y tonta; se hace un pack que haga las veces de alimentador y le de la corriente por el conector externo, osea que le entregue los 19V o los que sea desde afuera.


----------



## gatomeno (Abr 28, 2013)

por el momento uso el pc en la playa por ejemplo conectado con los etremo del conectro de la bateria a una bateria de automovil de 55ah pero esta esta mala y acumula 20 ah pero el problema que tengo *que* prenderlo cuando el pc ya esta con el cargador, si lo trato de prender solo con la bateria no enciende, ya que piensa que esta descargada


----------



## ironface (Jun 28, 2013)

saludos, amigos tengan mucho cuidado con eso de la carga de ese tipo de baterias o celdas de litio, yo por experiencia propia les digo que estas celdas no se pueden y digo de nuevo, no se pueden cargar en serie ya que se dañan irreversiblemente y pueden llegar a estallar muy violentamente.


----------



## pacio (Jul 8, 2013)

Concuerdo con ironface, no son baterías para andar jugando ni usarlas a prueba y error, son baterías peligrosas, hay que ser muy cuidadosos, en realidad algunos cargadores si las cargan en serie pero monitorean celda por celda su tensión y carga que adquiere cada una.
por otro lado, gatomeno no tenes ni las celdas ni el circuito de control, ¿que pretendes inventar? 
creo que por el riesgo que supone para la pc, y el precio de cada celda, más el esfuerzo de armar algún circuito de carga gana por goleada comprar una bateria nuevas compatible con el portatil.
O a lo sumo es muy buena la idea de Scooter de alimentarla con la ficha de carga.
en fin, no lo veo viable.
Saludos
Pacio!


----------

